

Intuition for Bayes Theorem - phinance99
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCkQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fyudkowsky.net%2Frational%2Fbayes&ei=4ddPU_GVLsPMsQS104GYAw&usg=AFQjCNEgk7tlIdlNuASuzXh66BZLktkJOQ&sig2=AvNzwFTWfCH7Ac4SEymvTg&bvm=bv.64764171,d.cWc

======
abledon
this is another less painful explanation:
[http://betterexplained.com/articles/understanding-bayes-
theo...](http://betterexplained.com/articles/understanding-bayes-theorem-with-
ratios/)

